# Silk plants not standing



## supermansmom (Oct 4, 2011)

I started a 30 gal tank almost 6 weeks ago. It is doing great and seems to be fully cycled. The tank is about 21 in tall and I have a tall silk plant that is not staying upright. It keeps flopping over across the tank. The only thing I can think is that it is too tall but it fits in the tank and there is a couple inches of water above it. I am thinking about trimming it down but I don't want to do this if it won't help. I also shake the sand subtrate off it when I do water changes. Any advice about how to make this finicky plant stay up?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Using an aquarium-safe glue, you couple probably put a dab of glue on the end and roll the end in sand or gravel to give it more weight. Use the same kind of sand or gravel that you're using in the tank to make the colors match. But make sure the plant is completely dry before putting it back into the tank.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

the material it's made of probably is too heavy to go in water and stay upright, I would trim a little bit at time until you feel happy wit it


----------



## supermansmom (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know why it would be too heavy. I purchased it from a petstore and it is meant for an aquarium. But thank you for the responses!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Does it have anything on the bottom end? Try tying or gluing stone on to it that is big enough to keep it down.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

What kind of fish do you have in that tank? I have a BIG Tiger Oscar in a 40g that piles all the silk plants in the tank in one place, then in a day or two moves them elsewhere. I laugh myself to tears watching him. He shakes the living daylites out of them like he is mad at them!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it sitting under the output flow of the filter? Sometimes my plants flop over across the water if the current pushes them down. Try moving the plant to another area - if that's not it and it's just too heavy, then do as you suggested and try trimming a bit off.


----------



## supermansmom (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input! I have a cichlid tank...a yellow lab, a blue ahli, an ob zebra, a sunshine peacock, and this little ugly mutt fish that was put in with my huge yellow lab but it has the best personality so it is my favorite. It is on the opposite side from the filter flow. I guess I will just have to break down and trim it. Makes me sad because it is such a beautiful plant. Maybe I will just get a new plant and keep this one for when I upgrade to a much larger tank. Thank you!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

piklmike said:


> What kind of fish do you have in that tank? I have a BIG Tiger Oscar in a 40g that piles all the silk plants in the tank in one place, then in a day or two moves them elsewhere. I laugh myself to tears watching him. He shakes the living daylites out of them like he is mad at them!


*r2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

snail said:


> *r2


That was my response when I read that too!

Shame you have to trim it.Thats why I like live plants.I can trim away and they get tall again!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

We need a video of that!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> We need a video of that!


I agree!


----------

